

Meta Rules - DTrejo
http://epistemocrat.blogspot.com/2010/07/david-trejos-m1n1-meta-rules.html

======
dmoney
The rules listed sound like good rules, but I don't think they're meta-rules.
They don't really relate to the creation of other rules.

------
lemoinem
I also fail to catch the "meta" dimension of it... Sounds like a buzzword...

